# Fanging it for science



## herptrader (Jul 31, 2008)

*Published:* The Age On Line
*Source:*http://www.theage.com.au/national/fanging-it-for-science-20080731-3nr5.html

A number of you may have attended Bryan's recent presentation at one of the VHS meetings.


----------



## oddball (Jul 31, 2008)

That's a very interesting article there!
And I just noticed that whenever I read about australian snakes being among the most deadly in the world, I feel a little twinge of pride.


----------



## Anvil (Jul 31, 2008)

*SA snakes uncover fang evolution*

*Published:* 31/07/08
*Source:http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,22606,24107041-5006301,00.html*


----------



## Kirby (Jul 31, 2008)

kinda like how were capable of turning birds back into dinosaurs (which werent reptiles.. most had feathers)

by adding certain proteins we can give a chicken a tail with 15 vertebrae not 5. teeth, and lessen feathers-give scales. eventually they will test Emu's to have 15+ vertibrae tails, scales, teeth, extra thigh muscle and possibly a carnivorous stomach which will greatly increase brain power. essentially a raptor look alike. 

the T-rex was also most likely a dopey giant fluffy chicken who scavenged instead of hunting. 

it doesn't suprise me that snakes once had chewing teeth. look at a monitor, it swallows whole, barely shewing and curves the prey down its throat. they are remarkably similar in my eyes. except he has legs and no fangs.


----------



## BlindSnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Mark Hutchinson sometimes talks at S.A.H.G meetings. He is on hell of a smart guy that knows everything! and I could listen to him all day. He was in a few month ago telling us the story behind his new Taipan find.


----------



## News Bot (Aug 1, 2008)

*How Snakes Got Their Fangs*

*Published:* 01-Aug-08 08:01 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* General Sciences

Biologists have sunk their teeth into the question of snake fang development, revealing how these poison prickers have evolved from regular teeth and allowed snakes to become such champion biters.

*Read More...*


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

Good read. Very interesting.


----------



## Kirby (Aug 1, 2008)

this was posted two days ago..


----------



## News Bot (Aug 3, 2008)

*The Father of All Fangs—Snake Weapons Came From One Ancestor*

*Published:* 03-Aug-08 11:22 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Pets & Animals

By examining the genetics of snake embryos, researchers have solved a long-standing evolutionary mystery regarding the evolution of fangs on venomous snakes. 

*Read More...*


----------

